# Happily Married?



## BigJohn (Oct 29, 2004)

Those of you who are still happily married where did yall find a girl who can put up with tree worker.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't find any in a sherrill catalog.


----------



## Treeman14 (Oct 29, 2004)

This is probably your best chance:

http://www.goodwife.com/


----------



## Crofter (Oct 29, 2004)

I found mine at a riding stable. Gospel truth!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Big John, I hear ya. With the bankers hours that most treeclimbers work, I guess the wife would get pretty annoyed with them being around the house all the time and under their feet and playing tree guy on AB. LOL
After awhile the insignificant other would get sick of hearing, "get a job", and "take out the garbage while you're at it!"
John


----------



## tophopper (Oct 29, 2004)

My wife is a tree worker, so I guess she has to put up with me being one too. 

She's pretty lucky though because she's my wife she gets away with quite a bit that I wouldnt permit from any employee. 





anybody else work with their wife? I know of another local fellow who's wife climbs regularly and she is the foreman(forewoman) of the crew.

my wife pretty much just picks up after me, and does a d a m n good job of it too!! Just like at home


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 29, 2004)

I currently have GF who I picked up at rideing stable. Thats where she lived. I am tired of doing her laundry cooking her dinner cleaning up after her dogs and haveing to sleep with her dogs. There has to be a better way. Its like being married to me.

Yeah maybe walmart


----------



## Stumper (Oct 29, 2004)

Church.


----------



## jkrueger (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Church. *



Na!
ASI should have male, female singles meets.

I know what you are saying, ..., here it was can't you talk about anything else anymore?

I'm looking for a woman who can at least appreciate the experiences we talk out of if not even climg.

Jack


----------



## Stumper (Oct 29, 2004)

The question was-"where'd you find her?". Church is the answer. -Frankly, I think that would be a far finer place to start a lasting relationship than a bar. No point in faking it though. I don't recommend church as a place to pick up women(I don't recommend "picking up" women anyway.) but it is an ideal place to meet someone of similar values -IF you are a believer.:angel:


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 29, 2004)

I was thinking about this the other day... most tree workers I have met are male. I have met in several female tree workers in the past though, nice ladies. If you guys weren't tree care workers, but you were going with a female tree care worker, would you feel emasculated if your career was something which held a lot less risk?


----------



## Stumper (Oct 29, 2004)

Matt, How could a bunch of tree guys answer honestly about not being tree guys? Personally, I did not obtain my genitalia through my occupation. I do not perform my work as a high risk occupation. Sitting at a desk performing clerical work day after day is statistically dangerous-most of those guys have heart attacks before they reach 60. It sounds horrible to me.


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 29, 2004)

*Wife finding*

First one,a county fair,bad choice .Second one,a tavern and a keeper.Go figure!


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 29, 2004)

First one, a setup by a friend, didn't last. Second one, met while working at a school, shazamm!


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2004)

First one at School.... O were still married LOL.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 29, 2004)

First one while an leave from the Navy. She was in love with the idea of jets and being stationed at Miramar. When I left the Navy, it spiraled downward. Quickly.
Current (and second) was actually a customer of mine (lawn care div). I kept noticing she would call about "concerns" with her lawn, that really were reasons to call and talk. I noticed I would call to be sure her concerns were met, which were merely reasons to call and talk. So I finally bit the bullet and asked her out. Best thing that ever happened to me, she is my wife and something I never expected, my best friend.
-Ralph the devoted


----------



## ORclimber (Oct 29, 2004)

High school swim team. That might not go down to well at your age though.


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 29, 2004)

*Best friend,wife*

Something about that ,perhaps,rings a little bell.I have ,and still do,best of friends,all of my life.I have had,way too many,I have burried.I have only ,ever had one,a wife,that is my best friend,means a lot.A person is very lucky,indeed,if you have,a half dozen close,dear friends,in your entire lifetime.I am talking about the friends,you don't have to make excusses to,who would and do,follow you to the gates of hades.The friends,who would back you ,against all odds.And ,wouldn't it be nice,if it was your wife.In my case,it is.


----------



## John Stewart (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tophopper _
> [anybody else work with their wife? I know of another local fellow who's wife climbs regularly and she is the foreman(forewoman) of the crew.]
> 
> Hey
> ...


----------



## jimmyq (Oct 30, 2004)

Met her at a stable. Just so happened that a buddy of mine owned the barn and property at the time.


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 30, 2004)

your women must be different over there cos i dont actually know anyone whose happily married.


----------



## roachy (Oct 30, 2004)

stole mine from a buddy,purely by accident.I have two jobs,one as an arborist and one as a husband.Any relationship takes work but it can be worth it.Without my wife I would be lost


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stephenbullman _
> * i dont actually know anyone whose happily married. *


I hear that a lot over here and my answer is, YOu only hear the complaints; it's not cool to gush over how happy you are with your wife becasue the lonely ones get jealous.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 30, 2004)

I met my wife at church. I am blessed to have found such a wondeful woman. Later, Roger.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2004)

What does it mean to be happily married or even happily unmarried?
Sorta like saying, "I'm happy in this patch of bush".
Now don't get me wrong, I'm not talking down to women, since both trees and woman ensure the very air we breathe.
But, what is it? How do people know when they are happily married? Or happily anything for that matter.
Do people just settle and think that's it for me and give up and give in, or does the general population have some certain personality trait that I am devoid of?
See how I so eloquently worded the above? That way even Che' or Crofter can't hammer on me.

Sorta, kinda happily single.


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> *
> Do people just settle and think that's it for me and give up and give in
> 
> *



i'd say you about summed it up there for the most part


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2004)

After some pondering, I think I can answer my own question. Being happily married is a place where we are content and feel happy getting ahead or simply the feeling of serenity we get by just "being" in a working relationship, as opposed to a place where we can dump our own insecurities and dependancies on someone else. Maybe being happily married is a bit of both.
Sorta like alot of give and take and being able to take both in stride. The thought of shutting oneself off from other horizons is a very scary concept though, since nothing is forever.
John


----------



## Crofter (Oct 30, 2004)

*Signifigant Other or Mate*

very often the "Other" is a validation of your life. Your reason for being. Someone to run your ideas by before you try them on the world. Some people only see themselves in the mirror of another persons reaction. If, for whatever the reason, you aren't getting good reflections, you won't be together long!

Good reflections are more important than good looks!


----------



## jkrueger (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Signifigant Other or Mate*



> _Originally posted by Crofter _
> *very often the "Other" is a validation of your life. Your reason for being. Someone to run your ideas by before you try them on the world. Some people only see themselves in the mirror of another persons reaction. If, for whatever the reason, you aren't getting good reflections, you won't be together long!
> 
> Good reflections are more important than good looks! *



Very good! Didn't know any one else thought that way.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## che (Oct 30, 2004)

I found my husband next door. I would sit out on my apt. balconey every night after a long day in the lab...drinking wine and watching the night. This short, red-bearded leprechaun would drive in at the same time _every_ weekday night...walk off to the shrub by the door and 'relieve himself' before disappearing into the house. Never saw him home in the day.

I met him when he came home early one day and I helped him clean up a dog bite he'd got putting in cable at someone's house. ("no, he won't bite") 

For the past 22 years he's been the mirror Frank's talking about....it's a pretty distorted picture sometimes (IMO), but if you see/hear it enough, you start to believe it yourself. (very nicely said, Frank)





> That way even Che' or Crofter can't hammer on me.



What? ME hammer?! Nah........ :angel: 

John, I don't know if marriage IS right for everyone. It really depends on your priorities. You do have to give up alot of 'freedoms' and I won't say I don't miss some aspects of my single life. BUT....to me, I feel like I 'get' a hell of alot more than I 'give up'. I didn't believe in 'forever' in the past, but I can't imagine anything but, now.

Che


OH.....the shrub finally died.


----------



## Derek (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I've got to agree with Stumper. You will find the horniest girls in church.
> 
> Dan *



Hang outside the womens correctional center about 9am Monday mornings (thats if you struck out Sunday afternoons at church)

Keep wednesdays Nights open for "after the Male strip show"
at your local sleze pit!


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

Seriously though, finding someone can be very hard, I found mine while I was doing a night DJ gig at a restruant/bar...I was hopeing for the over 30's crowd and had a bunch of gigiling girls that wanted "dance" music in the corner.....

As was part of my duties I asked "Her" for id...I had to ask them to leave, but told the little princess that I would play it for her "after breakfast".....She was only 17 at the time....

seven or eight years now. Two kids later, What a score!

(She"ll still kill me for saying that)...We lived in sin for a few years then the big day.( had to , she was starting to show with Max)

( remember we own a place in NSW in the town, the hospital is called "Vegetable Creek Hospitial" ) We couldent have "the bastard from Vege creek " on his birth certificate, now could we? 

A lovley canal front (my brothers place)..And the bride arrived in an IRB (inshore rescue boat) We are all members of the Surf lifesavers, and my brother heads up the race crew..(that the QLD champion "arancia" IRB in the background!)...The neighbours where impressed...SO WAS I..


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

*Best day of my life!*

I should of looked again at the shots, "Lovely day"?

This might look better...Captured in time the very moment we were LEAGLE..

There a hundreds of wedding pics (doesent everyone) all still on print, I scaned a couple to show of the boat in the background..

Man that thing HOWELS! Get it out in the surf...Its AWSOME!

Before we had to leave for a suprise Honeymoon ( I dident want to go...Lots of mates i hadent seen for years Had come for the wedding...They went home after, some i havent seen since)

We had a pine cone fire...Ran out of wood so Derek broke out a chainsaw ( no muffler) and fired it up (now the neighbours were REALY impressed)...There where some of my brothers planks there...That'll do ....A chain saw, wearing gold,Late at nite..My OWN wedding

Did She know then what it would be like married to a tree man...?


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

*Enough of the boat!*

The Celebrant was 2 hours late that day..The boat had to do "laps" down stream further, with every body worried about low tide...We only had so much green carpet.(also borrowed from the surf club)..

As Toni was pregnant, and on the water for hours in a gown, she nedded to "GO' My sister, the bridesmade with her "no worries mate" attitude apparently stould up in the boat and yelled to all that were watching..."The bride has to go" at the top of her lungs...Poor Toni...

She was told to"come up here" by a lovely old granny, And got herself re-sorted. 

BTW She hates the boat now. My Bro looked cool with a tux and SHORTS and thongs (flipflops)

Least i remember it being a realy great day.....
Just to show it wasent all chainsaws and boats...Here we are together...

Thanx for bringing back the memories...Derek..


----------



## John Stewart (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I've got to agree with Stumper. You will find the horniest girls in church.
> 
> Dan *



OH YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 31, 2004)

What works for one deosn't always work for all. Marriage to me is like an anchor to a battleship, just held me down way to much for the life I want to live. Most of my firends are tied down and I see what it does to them and their lives. Running around, picking this child up here, dropping one off there, you rely on someone elses emotions and the way they feel at any given moment. 
I can remember getting married and a few weeks later trying to figure out how I was going to let my wife know I wanted out. I let her know about 3 months after I tried to convince myself this was a good thing. I gave it sometime but I was never into it. I tried marriage again and once again the restictions due to compromises just was over bearing to the point were I just wanted to leave. So I told myself 2 years and if it doesn't work out that's it. I lasted about 13 months and we split. 
Today I have a lady friend who has no intrest in getting married let alone even living together. She lives about a minute walk through the woods on the other side of my property. Right now it's hunting season and I work 3 days a week, the rest of the time I am traveling from one state to the other hunting. She takes care of my livestock and dogs while I am away. If I call and tell her I would like to stay a few more days I always hear OK have fun.
She is one in 5 million who understands that some people just shouldn't be married. My life is wonderful, maybe for some odd but at the end of the day I come and have a king size bed all to myself AHH.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 31, 2004)

While some have a different opinion. I for one would not spend one day without my wife. She is an anchor to me in a positive way! She is there when times are tough and times are good. Raising 2 girls in not a job for a single person IMO. I love her and always will!


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAHTREELIMBS _
> *While some have a different opinion. I for one would not spend one day without my wife. She is an anchor to me in a positive way! She is there when times are tough and times are good. Raising 2 girls in not a job for a single person IMO. I love her and always will! *




That absolutly INSPIRING Rich....I feel very much the same way!!

I almost have to feel sorry for Mark, allthough married life doesent agree with everyone, it sounds like a cold lonley existance in that HUGE bed allbeit, in a few years from now!

BTW I allways had the notion that the ENGAGEMENT period, should give you a fairly good guess as to the marrage..

It seems that Mark had his mind made up BEFORE the wedding...
Remember your vowes? 3 months isent all that long...

Round 4?? With the "freind" Hope it works out for you...
Derek....


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

*ps*

Happy Birthday Rich!!!

I know you and your lovely family will enjoy it!!

Congradulations! (Its allso my Dads b/day toay to)

At least I feel a bit younger than your 42 years...

Many happy returns...Derek AND family!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: ps*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Happy Birthday Rich!!!
> 
> I know you and your lovely family will enjoy it!!
> ...





Thanx Derek!!!


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *I was thinking about this the other day... most tree workers I have met are male. I have met in several female tree workers in the past though, nice ladies.*


Thanks for the reminder. I met a smashingly beautiful climber from Ontario this past weekend. No ring eitheir....


----------



## Crofter (Nov 1, 2004)

Nick, besides being smashingly beautiful, did she have any redeeming qualities?


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 1, 2004)

My life is just the opposite Derek no need to feel sorry for me, be happy I love my life. I also enjoy sacking out in that big bed. Some people love being married and others it's just not in there cards. Read these lyrics Life isn't so bad after all if your learning everyday.

To all the girls I've loved before 
Who travelled in and out my door 
I'm glad they came along 
I dedicate this song 
To all the girls I've loved before 

To all the girls I once caressed 
And may I say I've held the best 
For helping me to grow 
I owe a lot I know 
To all the girls I've loved before 

The winds of change are always blowing 
And every time I try to stay 
The winds of change continue blowing 
And they just carry me away 

To all the girls who shared my life 
Who now are someone else's wives 
I'm glad they came along 
I dedicate this song 
To all the girls I've loved before 

To all the girls who cared for me 
Who filled my nights with ecstasy 
They live within my heart 
I'll always be a part 
Of all the girls I've loved before 

The winds of change are always blowing 
And every time I try to stay 
The winds of change continue blowing 
And they just carry me away 

To all the girls we've loved before 
Who travelled in and out our doors 
We're glad they came along 
We dedicate this song 
To all the girls we've loved before 

To all the girls we've loved before 
Who travelled in and out our doors 
We're glad they came along 
We dedicate this song 
To all the girls we've loved before...


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats cool "willy" i wish i had the lirics to Baker street in front of me...I can't help but relate to most of it..





Hes got this dream 
bout buying some land

Gunna give up the booze
and the one nite stands

and then hell settel down
in some quite little town

and forget about everything

But you know he'll always keep moving ...etc

I understand where your comming from now Bro..I hope you have a ball with single life..ENJOY...Derek M.V.P.


----------



## DadF (Nov 1, 2004)

Met mine while she was crawling around in diapers on the floor of the nursery at church......oh yeah I was still in diapers too . Guess I could say we had a 18 year engagement. She's the best thing that has happened to me and has given me a wonderful son and a beautiful daughter also. We all go hunting and fishing and my son will even join me in a tree or two. She keeps me in line and I pick up after her (a little). 28 years later(as of 2 weeks ago) we still wonder where the time has gone and have no regrets. Holding a newborn granddaughter has got one of next best things :angel:


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 1, 2004)

One order of Baker Street coming up.

winding you way down on baker street
light in your head and dead on your feet
well another crazy day
you'll drink the night away 
and forget about everything

this city's dance makes you feel so cold
it's got so many people that it's got no soul
and its taking you so long
to find out you were wrong
when you thought it held everything

you used to think that it was so easy
you used to say that it was so easy
but you're trying, you're trying now

another year and then you'll be happy
just one more year and then you'll be happy
but you're crying, you're crying now

way down the street there's a lad in his place
he opens the door
and he's got that look on his face
and he asks you were you've been
you tell him who you've seen 
and you talk about everything

he's got this dream about buying some land
he's gonna give up the crack and the one night stands
and then he'll settle down 
in some quiet little town 
and forget about everything

but you know he'll always keep moving
you know he's never gonna stop moving
cause he's rolling, he's a rolling stone

when you wake up it's a new morning
the sun is shining it's a new morning
you're going, your going' home


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

wow man thanx...funny how ive never seen the lyricks written before..Its actualy more "surreal" than I thought, than if i sing along with it..I have thought that some words were slightly different. but over so many different "stages" of my life , it seems Gerry is singing my song!

So much truth to it, for me...Thanx again Mark


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *Most of my firends are tied down and I see what it does to them and their lives. Running around, picking this child up here, dropping one off there, you rely on someone elses emotions and the way they feel at any given moment.*



My wife was out of town and I spent the whole weekend with my 2 year old son. We went to the park, rode the kiddie train, played on the swings, slides, etc. He had fun riding around in my pickup, which he doesn't normally get to do. We didn't do anything I wanted to do, but still it was the best weekend I've had in a long time. I was very happy when my wife got back though! 

I realize the family thing is not for everyone, and it's true I've had to make some major sacrifices, but when that little boy runs to me and gives me a hug, it's all worth it.

Here's a pic of the boy.


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

*more insperation*

Beautifully put RB..

And a great looking boy...(And good to, hasent drawn you climbing on the mural background) Max would of by now..

Our second child was born sesserion(?) I had no sooner givin Toni a kiss as she went through the doors, I went to the waiting room to get a coffee. and had all hell scared out of me ...The nurse was calling for me, never got to put milk in it...

I thought the worst because of the tone in the nurses vioce..

She asked if i wanted to hold MY DAUGHTER!

Truley an amazing experence, the nurse left the room I was alone with this tiny beautifull girl, 3 minutes old...AWESTRUCK..

The playing we all do, the books and puzzeles "hide and seek" is the flavor of the month, the shear joy they get out of it is so very worth the odd naughty day( today for example)..Kids are one of thoses things that is almost impossable to describe, they certanily pull Toni and I a lot closer together than we were, they made us a "FAMILY" nice word isnt it?

See what Ive got in the file on them..Love my kids...


----------



## Stumper (Nov 1, 2004)

Great looking kids guys.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crofter _
> *Nick, besides being smashingly beautiful, did she have any redeeming qualities? *


Did I not say smashingly beautiful *climber*? It was fun talking to her too. I got the sense that she's a much better climber than I even though she started this past summer.  Gotta get back out and train!


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, Derek. Good looking kids you've got too. My boy really is a good kid. Everywhere we go I see other kids saying to there kids "Why can't you be more like that boy" and point at my son. He really is well mannered and doesn't act up much. I guess he gets his looks AND manners from his mommy!


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

hey RB did you ever see "blast from the past" about a family that lived in a bunker for 25 years..? It had ALICIA SILVERSTONE and some guy in it...

I feel a bit like that here somtimes ...Max and Katie deffenatly get their looks from mum...The Manners are my department, and he so loves to please dad with good maners..

Funny hey, when I look at other kids somtimes I wish THEY could be more like Maximilian..Katie still gets a bit cranky..But she'll get there to..Max is so busy correcting her all the time...Thay sure are great together..Now..I only hope they dont turn into fighting with each other (like I did)... 


Hey nick what did you say again?
Thanks for the reminder. I met a smashingly beautiful climber from Ontario this past weekend. No ring eitheir....

oh thats right I remember now ..Do you?


Ps now if i can just keep him out of trees till hes 7 , and harder still to say no! to playing with all my gear...He seems to need more gear than I do...Go figure


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *hey RB did you ever see "blast from the past" about a family that lived in a bunker for 25 years..? It had ALICIA SILVERSTONE and some guy in it...*



Brendan Fraser I believe. So Max is the calm one huh? I guess I will have to see the personality of the next one. My brother and I fought like cats and dogs daily. I hope my kids don't fight like that.:angel:


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

*Twisted humor*

hey Roger, Brendon is one of my all time best/funniest actors.

That Aussie sence of humour is "out there" today!...I thought it was funny as hell...But hey Alicia's not so easy to forget is she!

Max has amazing patiance, far better than most adults I know..

Four kids in our family..My sister and I are 11 months apart, she is still a (joking) smartass about being the same age as me for a few weeks...we fought like cats and dogs ( most dogs and cats anywho)..But these days and for so many years now the best of freinds...Is that why she is so Bold at times, having to defend herself againt 3 brothers most of her younger life? shes pretty tough for a chick! has know problems telling you what she thinks

whether, weather, wh(?) shes right or not your gunna here her side very loudley!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Twisted humor*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Max has amazing patiance, far better than most adults I know..
> *



I know what you mean. Will is so meticulous at times. Sometimes i want to get going somewhere and he very neatly puts all his toys/books/whatever away. I have to remind myself that this is a good thing. He does it at bedtime as a stalling tactic, to try to stay up later. It usually takes 45 minutes to read him 3-4 books before bed. Even when he tries my patience I can't help but smile though.


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

I know exactley where your comming from...I just hope his Manners dont turn into "obsesive compulsive dissorders"

Just try to move him if theres somthing on his shoe (chicken crap useally) He then wants the commpressor turned on to clean them...Just like dad does when working in mud and the like...
Works really well to. He even goes to his climbing gear bag and gets goggels..

When I wrote about the car theft some months ago, I mentioned that i was in Sydney for 10 months, Brisbane before that, then at that stage 11 months on the line..

In hindsight It was so good to be with the kids so much, they knew who I was of course and we spoke every night at 7pm( he learnt to tell time by three and a half, its the only time he can answer the phone) ...

But wow what had i missed out on? I got to know them past a few hours on the weekends and they are increadible things.. the
interaction between them is so cute to watch, can't get that over the phone!.. 

Its a very important age for them to have Dad around a bit, and as we all know from nappies to school is a very short step..

I dont want to miss it, by the time there in school it might be better( or worse) The joys of parenting...

Hard desions to make at the moment....

Here they are downing eggs..


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a friend that got divorced awhile back. He doesn't live in the area anymore, but visits his kids on the weekends. He still has a house here, because that house is "home" to the boys. He said that when the boys get older, and don't want to spend all the time they can with their dad, he will probably sell the house. That one hit me like a punch in the gut, these kids are like nephews to me (matter of fact, they call me uncle Roger). It's pretty sad, but makes me think that I want to spend as much time as I can with my son.


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

as an adult now Rodger i see quite clearly that my mum and Dad stayed together for ths sake of the kids!

they "fell out of love" 10 years before they spit..That must of been very hard to "act" all the time...

I see my sister go through bitter custudy battels with the idiot ex huband.. and have seen my fair share of single parent familys ...

It rips the beautifull children to bits!...and feeds lawers kids..

I wont let our relationship ever fail, but if somthing did happen between Toni and I , the kids wouldent suffer because of it..

I think I to could do as my parents did and keep the family unit together...Praying of course that will never happen...Derek..


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek, it is my opinion that people these days take the easy way out instead of working through their problems. In some cases, such as abuse and the like I have no problem with divorce. The negative stigma attached to divorce no longer exists I guess.


----------



## arboromega (Nov 1, 2004)

i met my wife in college. she is a professional artist so we both have very uniqe jobs with irregular long hours which is how we put up with it - by not being around each other constantly...5 years last june


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2004)

They need to make getting married just as hard as getting divorced.


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

*bumped off again*

Heya Rodger , Where not going to dissagree on anything are we?

Has the stigma not changed to single mums?

Years ago you never heard of single Mums and Dads and divorce was a sin...
Now its quite socally accepted that divorce is fine an single parents are common.
Or somthing like that...This is the second time im writeing this, got bumped from my ISP (4 hour limit) wasent watching the clock..

Bummer, Went right off about the gambleing problems and single parents , the dole they get and the Gov taking it back via pokies tax! 
And a little on my PEAVE of the week, 7 bucks a packet of smokes in TAX and told I carnt smoke them on Government propity... Can't even smoke on the beach anymore....

I tried realy hard to refreash it, to no avail...

Even rang the company. It would be a different address or somthing, you've lost it...Never mind ...

This thread is for how much we adore our familys...

Butch has a good point...We have all seen "green card" ANDIE McDowell and that french guy!

Some sort of paperwork should take place...


MAKE PEOPLE DO A TEST ..............

arboromega, lovely story...Whats the old saying...

Famillaraty(?) breeds contempt, absence makes the heart grow fonder...A bit of space is very important to any relationship...

This is why I want a treehouse with a retractable ladder...
And lots more rope!.....Cheers Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Treehouse, you say?


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## glens (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *They need to make getting married just as hard as getting divorced. *


If I've understood my Swiss sister-in-law correctly, that's pretty much the situation in "the pig" (at least a decade ago, anyway).

Glen


----------



## Derek (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Treehouse, you say?
> 
> Yes I did and I mean it, I will build a treehouse in my front yard. sooner than I would normally get somthing done....
> ...


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 2, 2004)

*!3 years,how about that*

On this day,in 1991,Dar and I were married .It just happened to coinside with the day of nathional election .We have actually been together,for 15 yrs,yes,we lived together.While frowned on by some,it worked for us.I guess ,you might say,success is in the final results.


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Yes I did and I mean it, I will build a treehouse in my front yard. sooner than I would normally get somthing done....
> *



An elevated doghouse, huh? Sounds good.

Al, congrats on your 15th anniversary! Later, Roger.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 2, 2004)

I found my girl, I was playing 12 string guitar badly. She said she liked it. I liked the way she lied.

She'd been married twice and had no interest in getting married again. Cool, me neither. She liked to travel. Cool, me too. She wanted no kids. Cool, me too. I pursued her persistently, oblivious to the fact that I wasn't her type. I stayed over one night, and never went home.

Years later, she asked me to marry her, and I said YES. We refer to ourselves as Bonnie and Clyde because our 'bad' streaks mesh so well. She's charismatic, a great business manager and the most responsible person I have ever known, making up for my gross defecits in those areas. She's a great drinkin partner, too.

12 years of great times for two people not interested in marriage.


----------



## Derek (Nov 2, 2004)

More great stories, thanx for sharing them...

The dogs allready have AWSOME houses's the kids have "zones" even toni has a spot or two around the place..

The ducks live in comfort as do the chickens, the gunnie pigs have a cage i made out of a desk, even the cat has a custom box..

What about ME!!!

BTW the goats can getstuffed..


----------



## jkrueger (Nov 2, 2004)

I've had 2 marraiges one 12 years and one 20 and many long trerm relationships. Ya, I'm dat old.

Unless it's about child clock in you genetics, marriage is silly,

And bless you young folks,

PS: Were da women. sniff?


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 2, 2004)

I went threw a few girls while tree work, not am going out with a Southern Flying Squirrel, but I don't think it will last because I get jealous that she's a better tree climber than I.


----------



## glens (Nov 2, 2004)

She's not twice your age and goes by the handle "Rocky", is she?&nbsp; hahaha

Glen


----------



## Derek (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *She's not twice your age and goes by the handle "Rocky", is she?&nbsp; hahaha
> 
> Glen *



RATFLMFAO...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 3, 2004)

wow.....just wow


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 3, 2004)

*what he said...*

Rodent from the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## Derek (Nov 4, 2004)

No offence ment Brian... 

Just to funny to pass up.....You would HAVE to Agree?

I Got to watch that twisted Ozzy sence of humor!


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 26, 2006)

Met my wife at the local frostee freeze ice cream shop. That was 40 years ago. We were married after 4 years and have been happy and sad through that time. Marriage takes work and I for one feel that I am married to one of the most beautiful women that exists. She looks great from the outside but looks even better when you see her through the inside. She is the pillar of our family and has done a fantastic job raising our two great gals......our daughters. I can not imagine life without this women by my side. It surely would not be the same. I thank god for my wonderful family.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 26, 2006)

Really good post Arnie. Good to hear.

For me, that ship has sailed.....


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 26, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Met my wife at the local frostee freeze ice cream shop. That was 40 years ago. We were married after 4 years and have been happy and sad through that time. Marriage takes work and I for one feel that I am married to one of the most beautiful women that exists. She looks great from the outside but looks even better when you see her through the inside. She is the pillar of our family and has done a fantastic job raising our two great gals......our daughters. I can not imagine life without this women by my side. It surely would not be the same. I thank god for my wonderful family.



Attaboy Arnie! Looks good on ya! Coming up on 25 years married myself


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 26, 2006)

I, like most of my friends married a nurse. Makes sense I'm always dinged up a bit, and nurses seem to have a need to take care of people.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 26, 2006)

trimmmed said:


> Attaboy Arnie! Looks good on ya! Coming up on 25 years married myself



Good for you Dave. It's nice to hear that some people still stay married. My parents are going on 35 years. But all around me, many, many of my friends are divorced, divorcing, or are just plain unhappily married.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like this thread had gained new life!
I'm the climber, my hubby is the groundie, we met through sailing - tall ships race, Bermuda to Halifax, I was crew he was the Captain!
20 years and 35,000 ocean miles and many trees later, we're still going!
I kid my hubby the only reason he married me is because I was small enough to fit in his engine room!  We crossed an ocean together before we were married, 19 days alone together through all kinds of weather will soon let you know if you fit each other!
I really like working with him, there is a great sense of security in knowing that the person on the ground has your best interests truly at heart, I can always ask him for a second opinion on something, he's great with the ropes and rigging stuff, he built our house, builds boats, fixes everything, except my chainsaws! 
He's my sweetie and has dimples!


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 26, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I, like most of my friends married a nurse. Makes sense I'm always dinged up a bit, and nurses seem to have a need to take care of people.



Married a nurse too. Met her at a "foresters-nurses" party at her house---which she threw me out of at 2 a.m. That was 21 years ago.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 26, 2006)

Going on 16 yrs. married myself!!! 

No problem.......the money is needed!


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 26, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Really good post Arnie. Good to hear.
> 
> For me, that ship has sailed.....



Thx Jeff.


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 26, 2006)

trimmmed said:


> Attaboy Arnie! Looks good on ya! Coming up on 25 years married myself



Thx..........hey your doing pretty good yourself.....not may anymore tha work at it and make it to 25......congrats.


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 26, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I, like most of my friends married a nurse. Makes sense I'm always dinged up a bit, and nurses seem to have a need to take care of people.



Hey thats handy.....mine was a nurse too.....only she was a dental nurse.


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 26, 2006)

Bermie said:


> Looks like this thread had gained new life!
> I'm the climber, my hubby is the groundie, we met through sailing - tall ships race, Bermuda to Halifax, I was crew he was the Captain!
> 20 years and 35,000 ocean miles and many trees later, we're still going!
> I kid my hubby the only reason he married me is because I was small enough to fit in his engine room!  We crossed an ocean together before we were married, 19 days alone together through all kinds of weather will soon let you know if you fit each other!
> ...




Wow ...........Great stuff Bermie........life is a hoot.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 26, 2006)

yesterday was 14 year anniversry .Found her in the back of a truck at a flee market 15 years ago. Still in love. cant belive she put up with my crap this long.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 26, 2006)

Met my wife in 1st grade. 17 years later we got married. I know that's pretty late in WV,but we thought it best that she finished college first so she could support me in the manner to which I had become accustomed. Just celebrated our 30th. She encouraged me to buy the MS 361 and the Mac 125C shortly afterward. Need I saw more?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Bigjohn!-- I am glad that your wish was denied so far!~ I guess you never get a girl who understands! I got to go because she is banging at the cellar door!
Jeff Lovstrom

Got three little girls.


----------



## stihlatit (Oct 3, 2006)

Lawn Mower
When our lawn mower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me that I should get it fixed. But, somehow I always had something else to take care of first, the truck, the car, fishing, always something more important to me.

Finally she thought of a clever way to make her point.

When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall grass, busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing scissors. I watched silently for a short time and then went into the house. 
I was gone a few minutes. When I came out again I handed her a toothbrush. "When you finish
cutting the grass," I said, "you might as well sweep the sidewalk."

The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp

Marriage is a relationship in which one person is always right,and
the other is a husband.


----------

